# Marketing creamed honey



## hobbyfarm (Feb 18, 2005)

In doing some research on creamed honey, I found some interesting facts.

In the majority of Canada, 10% of consumer honey is sold as creamed; in Quebec, it is 20%.

In New Zealand, 80% of consumer honey is sold as creamed!

I didn't find any statistics for US sales.

In the US and the bulk of Canada, creamed honey is sold in 8, 12, or 16 ounce tubs.

In Quebec and New Zealand, it is sold in clear cylindrical jars (glass or plastic was not specified). The favored size is 500 grams.

Kevin

Spun ® Honey is a registered trademark of the Sioux Honey Association.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

We went to the market this afternoon, and I bought
some of that Official Sioux Bee Spun® Honey. Upon
opening, I found that it had been exposed to
far too much warmth at some point, leaving a lump
at the bottom that was still Spun®, but the bulk
of the honey having unwound completely into
a rather dark liquid honey.

This put my mind in a Spin®. I spun® some CDs
on the stereo, and put on my thinking cap.
I put it on backwards, so I Spun® it around the
right way.

If this is what the consumer gets, I would not
want to make the massive mistake of having anyone
think that Spun® Honey was representative of
what I offer. Of course, I sell my product in
translucent containers, so the customer can
see the consistent nature of the product.

Sioux Bee sells their product in an opaque
container, and now we know why.









As far as my fraction of "US stats" go, I'll
tell you what we tell everyone - we eat all 
we can, and sell what's left.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well Jim, you finally made me laugh(R).


----------



## hobbyfarm (Feb 18, 2005)

Jim -

I so enjoy reading your posts. Got lots of laughs from this one.

I also must agree with NHBees. You wouldn't recognize southern NH. My wife and I are originally from Iowa (I'll bet you could NEVER guess where), but a career in the Air Force left us stranded on the left coast. When we finally escaped in the early '90s, we followed my wife's sister to NH. When we moved in, there were only a few homes around us, here in the hills WSW of the town center. Now, there are houses all around and they just built a new elementary school two blocks away (opened two years ago and they're already saying it's too small). So, like NHBees, we are looking forward and planning to move to a larger acreage in a more rural setting. Especially now that it looks like the commuter rail from Boston to Nashua will soon be a reality (planned operation beginning 2006).

Kevin


----------

